# Help: German Language Speakers!



## ex2bot (Nov 28, 2004)

If you speak German, I could use your help.

We're naming some of our German Shorthairs, and we have a male that we want to name something like Royal Hunter.

Jager is hunter, right? So what about royal? I consulted a German-English dictionary, but there appear to be several words for royal.

How would I construct "Royal Hunter" in German?

Thanks!

Doug


----------



## scruffy (Nov 28, 2004)

"koeniglicher Jaeger" is how I'd say it, but that's quite a mouthful...

Maybe Koenigsjaeger for "king's hunter"


----------



## ex2bot (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks, Scruffy! King's Hunter sounds interesting.

Doug


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 29, 2004)

Hehe, well done scruffy. Now you gotta tell where you know that from, since you even used the correct grammer: königliche*R* Jäger. I don't think translators can deal with such things.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 29, 2004)

Tja alla är vi inte dumma vad gäller språk, vetladu!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 29, 2004)

Nafahmidam to chee gofty.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 29, 2004)

vzbx


----------



## brianleahy (Nov 29, 2004)

Just don't name any of them pig-dog (especially in German).

Even if they are big eaters...

   ::ha::   ::angel::


----------



## gumse (Nov 29, 2004)

Byracka


----------



## brianleahy (Nov 29, 2004)

Gesundheit


----------



## markceltic (Nov 29, 2004)

All I know is the name of German autos  .


----------



## scruffy (Nov 29, 2004)

Lederhosen.

I lived in Köln for a year, about 8 years ago, and I've been back a few times since.  Before that I took German in high school for 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 30, 2004)

Hehe, Köln is quite close to my place. But still, I only travel to Köln on carnival. Köln is kinda the center of germans carnival, but I bet you already experienced this event, right?


----------



## Cat (Nov 30, 2004)

Alaaf!


----------



## CaptainQuark (Nov 30, 2004)

Jycke!


----------



## fryke (Nov 30, 2004)

Jycke? Icke? Berlin? Well, whatever. To call a dog 'Königsjäger' doesn't sound soooooooooo right to me... And can you even _say_ it right?


----------



## scruffy (Nov 30, 2004)

I was in Köln at Carnival, and at Christopher Street Day - I thought both were a lot of fun, but the gay pride parade was the better one.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 1, 2004)

This reminds me to a very nasty but yet funny joke:
What should you do if you drop your keys at the Christopher Street Day?
Huhhh?
Kick the keys till you reach home. 

I know, really nasty. To balance it let me also tell one against muslims (as I am):
What is the difference between a vacuum cleaner and a mosque?
.....
The vacuum cleaner only has ONE dirtbag inside.


----------



## Cat (Dec 1, 2004)

Yay jokes! 

What does the Kölner (german from Cologne) say when he is in New York at Christmas?

A Tännchen, please!  ... (now say it out loud you German speakers!  )


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 1, 2004)

LMAO! ::ha::


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 1, 2004)

Two Danes, two Norwegians and two Swedes were stranded on a desert island. When they were rescued after 1 year, their rescuers discovered that the two Danes had started three political parties, the two Norwegians had fought the whole time they were there and the two Swedes hadn't spoken to each other as they hadn't been formally introduced!

 ::ha::  ::ha::  ::ha::


----------



## markceltic (Dec 1, 2004)

Didn't think I'd find European humour in here.


----------



## ksv (Dec 5, 2004)

A swede is asked why he's carrying a ladder in the grocery store, and answers: "Because the prices are so high!"

Excuse me


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 6, 2004)

What do you get if you cross a donkey and a tortoise?

A Norwegian in a helmet!

(F'låt ksv. For those not in the know, the Norwegians are to the Swedes what the Irish are to the English, the Canadians to the Yanks, etc. I don't remember who the Norwegians pick on, tho'.)


----------



## gumse (Dec 6, 2004)

I think the Norwegians have the same stories about Swedes as we in Sweden have about Norwegians.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Dec 6, 2004)

and I was feeling bad for my jokes.. tc tc tc


----------



## CaptainQuark (Dec 6, 2004)

Keine nade!  

As long as it's only a bit of fun and clean!


----------

